# Coccidia Treatment Dosage Dimethox 40%



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

For anyone who read and helped with my previous post from a month ago, my severely anemic doe pulled through and is improving.

This year has been a year like no other. I've had struggles with coccidia, dewormer resistance, C & D, and the losses among my kids, all bucklings but I had way more of those, has been substantial. I've been working with a vets office to figure everything out, doing fecals, blood draws and a necropsy to come to all of these conclusions. What worked for us previously is definitely no longer the case and I'm learning the very hard way.

I found this info for a TREATMENT dose for coccia. Anyone who knows care to confirm? I dosed them in May but maybe not high enough since it was more preventative. Also, I don't have a scale and so I used the tape measure method for estimating body weight, for this dosage recommendation, should I round up or down or not round at all...? I have a fecal from a buckling who didn't make it showing that he needed a treatment dose, and I'm going to do that for my remaining kids.

From dairygoatinfo.com:

DI-METHOX 40% (used orally)

Albon S.R. [Sulfadimethoxine] and Di-Methox Injection-40%[Sulfadimethoxine]
are the exact same drug- Just make sure when you look at Albon S.R. (slow release) the mg/ml, they are 400mg/ml. The recommended dose is 75mg/kg or 75mg per 2.2# The dose is 1cc/5# all the way through for a treatment dose. Some have had good luck with the 1cc/5# then lowering the dose to 1cc/10# for days 2-5. You have the fecal showing that he is in need of the treatment dose.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

That is a good reference for dosing. 

CLEANLINESS and MANAGEMENT is very, very important in controlling coccidia. You're doing a great job trying to get a diagnosis and make effective changes. Regular control methods such as routine prevention dosing (every 3 weeks), good nutrition, and I suggest using a medicated feed - if possible, the same product as used for prevention. I'm currently using Bovatech (lasalocid) off-label, in both the milk once daily for bottle kids as well as in the calf starter I'm feeding the kids as their grain ration. Other options include rumensin (monensin) or Deccox (Decoquinate). 

How are you raising your kids? Dam or bottle raised? There are different control concerns with using either option to consider.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

They were bottle raised but weaned in early June (kids were born early). They've been in a large paddock with all of my other goats recently but the drought here has left forage scarce. Now they're getting a good quality grass hay. We've never had to grain our non milking does before but I can start if you think that would help. The kids have been getting some Red Cell and Probios. The vet recommended trying Levamisole (I think that's the spelling) as we've given them both Ivermectin and Panacur. The buckling I lost also came back with a high worm count, although my older goats I ran fecals on (can't afford to do everyone) came back about as clean as a goat can be on both parasites and coccidia. I treated everyone the same so not sure why that would be.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Not a goat or sheep person but have kept a pair of goats a few times and have never heard of such troubles, either you area is insufficient for the number of goats or some of them are to inbred. Any doctor will tell you they cannot save all their patients this is the same with critters some may have a genetic issue and nothing can be done sans mortgaging you home to save a goat.

I have found that animals need space and new blood and keep them from interbreeding or breeding back is a bad idea if you have to ask around and get a buck from outside your area and trade or sell you buck.

Breeding is an argument waiting to happen pure breeds are basically back bred and inbred I just don't allow that I can easily find a new blood line to insert why allow inbreeding if the stock that comes from that are infirm or sickly, I never maintained any critter on medicated rations but have used scheduled worming and inoculations. I do medicate newborns for a short period.

Consider it this way we don't do it to people why do it to animals besides it is more or less common knowledge that maintenance medicating in humans only made the target immune over time to the treatment. animals have internal parasites it is better to schedule and give enough treatment to kill them off and that lasts for a period of time also if you constantly giving medications that is always in the meat milk and fecal matter and animals do eat fecal matter in some this is what kicks off their intestinal track. Lately it has become an issue that we are over medicating ourselves our livestock and pets, if the third world cannot afford this and are still able to feed their populations with sheep goats turkey duck and chicken we well be doing something wrong. I know the Chinese are doing it wrong, too many animals in to confined a area trying to make more profit and feed less where fecal matter is part of the feed ration, that is why they are having losses and forced to kill off whole farms of sick animals.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Two thoughts:

1. Baycox / toltrazuril - off label

2. Cull the worst wormy/cocci ones ones. If you can’t get rid of their worm load, those worms are resistant. Get rid of the host.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I want to clarify that if anything, we're guilty of under medicating our goats. This is the first year we've had so many problems, but we're also used to a totally different climate (we're in Missouri now and we're originally from western Washington), we do have a larger herd now (no inbreeding), and it's just me here to look after the herd and my littles (husband started driving over the road). It's the first time we've ever had a vet get involved. I know this is largely a management issue that we're trying to overcome. I'm going to take in a couple more fecal samples before I decide what to do about the deworming (like I said, my older goats seem to have responded better to the dewormer than this year's kids), but I'm going to treat my remaining kids for coccidiosis. I know many people do routine prevention but we've never had to before and this year with different circumstances, climate etc, it was probably my first mistake. I'm really trying to fix it. ☹


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Totally understand!!! Different climates make huge differences.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

yes it is always a learning curve in a different region. There should be an extension agent in your area that can put you on to a site or group that raises goats to get some feedback.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

The crazy thing is (and I know that just because I can't immediately see a problem doesn't mean the goat isn't struggling with it), I feel like my kids were healthier before they were dosed with the Panacur (vet recommended). They also got C D & T shots and boosters. But afterwards, I started seeing some bottle jaw type stuff (which I've also never dealt with) and they started getting anemic and just generally seeming more unhealthy. But it's also been super hot and so the coccidia could have just taken the opportunity to flourish. Ugh. Goats...


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

So if the info I originally posted is a good source for dosage info, then should I round up or down to the nearest multiple of 5 to figure out my dose? For the Dimethox 40% injectable given orally at 1cc / 5 lbs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

*Always round up.*

The reason you didn't see improvement is that Fenbendazole (Panacur or Safeguard) doesn't work worth a hooey on anything except tapeworms.

Been there, done that.

Good source of info:
https://www.wormx.info/part4


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought that too, but my two older goats I got fecal samples from tested clean (or about as clean as goat can be). Right now I'm waiting for a specific goat to poop (and she WILL NOT GO) to see if she showed improvement because I got a sample from her before running Panacur. So I can compare. I'm nervous about doing this other dewormer that's being recommended and I definitely don't want to do it on any goat that doesn't need it but I have a lot of goats..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

On one level, I miss my goats. On another, I don't miss them AT ALL. 

Keep asking questions. Huggs.

Hope it all works out.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I completely understand. In fact I'm honestly considering selling once I get the herd healthy. I'm just not sure this is the time and place for my husband's dream of a dairy, and the herd is too big to just maintain while we get our ducks in a row and the kids get a little older. Not sure how that will go over though. 

As for the Dimethox, do you think I should try stepping the dose back for days 2-5? I think some people do 1 cc/ 10 lbs after the first day. Or should I just do the strong dose for the full 5 days?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Full dose. Full five days.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

The fecal results came back and are not straightforward. Some of my goats responded to the Panacur and others didn't. One of the goats who responded to the Panacur also originally had a coccidia count that went almost down to almost nothing. 

The conclusion that I've come to, based on talking to the vets office and my own theories, is to give all of this year's kids a treatment dose of Dimethox (already started) along with another round of Panacur. Then give all of last year's kids a prevention dose of Dimethox and another round of Panacur. Test fecals again a week after the last day of treatment (I have previous fecals for one goat in each group so will test those) and see if I have better results with the Panacur while treating for coccidia also. I'm going to do this because at least some of my goats did respond to it, and I already have the Panacur. I have this idea that treating for the coccidia will help their immune systems, and either help the Panacur knock the parasites out, or prevent them from picking them right back up. I'm going to give Red Cell alongside to anyone seeming anemic. First time I've ever even got close to my money's worth out of a jug of Red Cell. Cross your fingers folks! (Would B complex shots be helpful too?)

So if a treatment dose is 1 cc/ 5 lbs, would a prevention dose be day 1 treatment dose and then step back to 1 cc/ 10 lbs for days 2-5?


----------



## OwlHillFarm (Feb 11, 2016)

That sounds about right but I have to admit I've never seen any prevention doses for coccidia work as well as having good dry pasture to rotate through. The bout of anemia I had last season was significantly eased by injectable iron and B-complex under the only goat vet in the tri-county area's phone instructions because I had never seen a goat with paper white eye membranes still walking around looking for food. Last year was the worst I've ever seen for coccidia and stomach worms both. I lost three kids! The vet blamed the unusually wet weather and early heat. We were just as wet this year but summer heat took a little longer to set in and we're not *quite* as bad as last year.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The five day treatment is why I changed meds for cocci. It makes the kids stand-offish.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Alice, is there a coccidia Treatment that isn't five days?? My kids are bottle raised and are great about letting me handle them, even for the Dimethox.

I ended up deciding to combine dewormers, day one with both Panacur and ivermectin and the remaining four days just Panacur. I had basically just the the right amount of ivermectin to try that. Then if the fecals haven't improved I'll have to switch to something else. Vet recommended Prohibit. I'm nervous about that one. Wondering if Cydectin would be too close to Ivermectin? Although the vet did say that he's noticed a substantial difference in generic ivermectin vs name brand Ivomec and how they treat things... I could maybe believe that although I'm sure some people will think he just wants to sell a more expensive med (although the clinic price matches online so I don't know).

OwlHillFarm, I wish I had the option to rotate them. That's what we used to do but our circumstances are really different right now and we're having to adopt more of a conventional approach for the time being.


Alice In TX/MO said:


> The five day treatment is why I changed meds for cocci.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Baycox. One dose. 

https://www.sheepandgoat.com/coccidiosis


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Update : both of my goats that had high worm counts after one dose of Panacur at 1 cc per 20 lbs responded to their last treatment!!! I treated my kids and yearling does again. Both received a dose of ivermectin on day 1, and for the first two days I gave the Panacur at 1 cc per 20 lbs. The little doeling with bottle jaw wasn't improving and after some Googling (and based on my last Panacur experience) I increased the Panacur to 1 cc per 10 lbs for the last 3 days of treatment. I saw improvement almost immediately. I also treated this years kids for coccidia at the same time. Gave probiotics a couple of days after treatment ended and I've started my goats on replamin plus again. After months of struggle I think I've finally got a handle on this situation! They both came back clean! Whoohoo!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Lorelai said:


> Update : both of my goats that had high worm counts after one dose of Panacur at 1 cc per 20 lbs responded to their last treatment!!! I treated my kids and yearling does again. Both received a dose of ivermectin on day 1, and for the first two days I gave the Panacur at 1 cc per 20 lbs. The little doeling with bottle jaw wasn't improving and after some Googling (and based on my last Panacur experience) I increased the Panacur to 1 cc per 10 lbs for the last 3 days of treatment. I saw improvement almost immediately. I also treated this years kids for coccidia at the same time. Gave probiotics a couple of days after treatment ended and I've started my goats on replamin plus again. After months of struggle I think I've finally got a handle on this situation! They both came back clean! Whoohoo!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Lorelai said:


> Update : both of my goats that had high worm counts after one dose of Panacur at 1 cc per 20 lbs responded to their last treatment!!! I treated my kids and yearling does again. Both received a dose of ivermectin on day 1, and for the first two days I gave the Panacur at 1 cc per 20 lbs. The little doeling with bottle jaw wasn't improving and after some Googling (and based on my last Panacur experience) I increased the Panacur to 1 cc per 10 lbs for the last 3 days of treatment. I saw improvement almost immediately. I also treated this years kids for coccidia at the same time. Gave probiotics a couple of days after treatment ended and I've started my goats on replamin plus again. After months of struggle I think I've finally got a handle on this situation! They both came back clean! Whoohoo!


I am going to use


Alice In TX/MO said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1. Baycox / toltrazuril - off label
> 
> 2. Cull the worst wormy/cocci ones ones. If you can’t get rid of their worm load, those worms are resistant. Get rid of the host.


Alice...I found Toltrazuril at HorsePreRace.com in Canada,can not but it in US. It is a 5% solution. Is that what you were referring to at


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Baycox. One dose.
> 
> https://www.sheepandgoat.com/coccidiosis


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Baycox. One dose.
> 
> https://www.sheepandgoat.com/coccidiosis


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Baycox. One dose.
> 
> https://www.sheepandgoat.com/coccidiosis


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1. Baycox / toltrazuril - off label
> 
> 2. Cull the worst wormy/cocci ones ones. If you can’t get rid of their worm load, those worms are resistant. Get rid of the host.


Alice..I found toltrazuril at HorsePre Race in Canada...can not buy in US. It is 5%...is that what you ment and dose?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. That is what I used.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1 ml per 5 pounds of goat.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

My doctor gave me a 100 units of ampicillin and a script for 10 days --- oops read the title wrong, sorry


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 1 ml per 5 pounds of goat.


Alice...…………….Thank you for your time in helping me.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I live in a wet area and have been goating for 18 years. At four weeks I give babies a 5 day dose of Safeguard/Panacur and follow it up 10-12 days later w/a 3 day dose. Then before sale at eight weeks give them another 3 day treatment. For coccidia I don't treat unless needed except right before they go off to their new homes. They get a 3 day preventive dose at 1 ml per 5 pounds. Now if they do come down w/cocci it's a different story. I dose generally at 2-3 times that often in two applications a day for 5-7 days. From practice I've come to pretty much know how much and how long to dose. But if they get cocci, here the 1ml per 5# just doesn't cut it. And this is with Albon, Sulmet, Dimeth. I've never had complaints from new owners about cocci or worms.


----------

